

Livestream of the PennApps hackathon demos - pulak
http://www.livestream.com/pennapps

======
templaedhel
The audience vote was tallied here (it's closed now). Scratch table destroyed.
<http://voter.brooklynhacker.com/>

------
teamlaft
As a SEAS alum (bioengineering 07) I'm so glad that events like this are going
on at Penn the last few years

~~~
andrewjshults
Agreed/is there a way for alumni/others to get involved? SAS '09 up in NYC and
would love to be notified when these are happening if to just come down and
see them in person (would also be glad to help out).

~~~
asanwal
Yes would love to learn more about Penn tech events (for current students and
alums). I'm an M&T grad.

In NYC, I just learned about the Penn NY Tech meetup
(<http://www.meetup.com/Penn-NY-Tech>) which maybe worth checking out. (note:
I'm not an organizer/affiliated)

------
badhairday
I really wish I could have attended this as a Drexel CS student across the
street, but I'm in Seattle for a co-op internship. Hopefully there will be
another in the summer.

~~~
AlexeyMK
There's one every September and January. Hope to see you there next time!

------
jonathanleung
Just in case anyone wants to know and it is not immediately obvious, the URL
for PennApps is <http://PennApps.com>

------
kandalf
Viewers full at the moment, second stream:
<http://www.livestream.com/pennappshackathon>

~~~
WestCoastJustin
I hit retry a bunch and finally got in. Looks like the viewer count is sitting
at 51 ;) Guess that is the limit ;(

------
pulak
You may also want to follow #PennApps on Twitter!

------
maslam
Go Quakers - wish this was around when I went to Penn :)

------
iqster
Was this open to non-Penn students?

~~~
pulak
In case you're a non-Penn student interested in participating in the future,
please reach out to me (my HN username @seas.upenn.edu)

